# LDG bites a neighbor dog



## dhansen (Oct 1, 2014)

If my 10 month old lgd dog bites a neighbor dog that came into our yard through an opening in the fence, am I at fault?  They insist our dog came on their property, but there are no signs that he could get through or dug under.


----------



## mysunwolf (Oct 1, 2014)

If the neighbor's dog was on your property, it's their fault. If your LGD was on their property, it's your fault. The problem is that you need to know which dog got onto which property.

Speaking as someone whose pet dog got attacked by a neighbor's LGD on my own property, look again for those holes in the fence. LGDs have a job and that is to protect their charges from predators, and canids are a huge part of that. My dog was barking at the neighbor's sheep through the fence, and the LGD broke through a weak spot, ran my dog down, and nearly killed her. The neighbors were at fault, and now keep their LGDs up until they can get the fences mended.

Speaking as someone whose OTHER pet dog routinely breaks through the fence to get onto the neighbor's property, keep a close eye out and hope that you can catch their dog on your property. If so, it will definitely be their fault, and you are not liable for anything that your dog does to theirs.

HOWEVER, this may vary by state. I have lived in suburbs where, unless you have "BEWARE OF DOG" signs up, you are liable for any dog or person that your dog attacks, even if it's in your own back yard.


----------



## Robbin (Oct 9, 2014)

My first question is, did someone see the dog fight?  Doesn't sound like it, and if not, how does anybody know who's dogs were involved or WHERE they were it took place.   I had a neighbor's dog kill several of my cats and drive off several more.  It is your responsibility to keep your dog on your property.  One reason I got an LGD is to protect our property from other dogs...  now if I could just stop Toli from thinking that everything on the property is his personal chew toy.
I've seen him walking around with a sledge hammer in his mouth!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 9, 2014)

Without witnesses their really isn't anything anyone can do.

@Robbin - glad you said that... I just remembered we left a bunch of tools and rakes and shovels out in the field.  Took awhile but I finally found the hammer...and shovel. Fortunately everything else was in the immediate vicinity. Silly puppies!


----------



## MissMe (Jan 31, 2015)

It also depends on where you live. Some states its your job to keep dogs off your property other States it's the owners job to keep the dog off your property.


----------



## MissMe (Jan 31, 2015)

But I need to add if your dog killed a cat or something on your property it is not your fault typical even in the states or areas that say you have to keep other people's pets off your property


----------

